# ضغوطات العمل تسرق الأزواج  من حياتهم الخاصة...



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2010)

* ضغوطات العمل تسرق الأزواج
 من حياتهم الخاصة...





 

ضغوطات العمل تسرق الأزواج من حياتهم الخاصةيؤكد الباحثون والأطباء زيادة الفرص للتعرض لارتفاع نسب الإجهاد والضغوطات عندما تواجهك صعوبات في الموازنة بين ظروف عملك ومتطلبات بيتك، وفي حالات أسوأ قد تخرج هذه المشكلة بعيدا عن نطاق السيطرة.

وقد يغري العاملين نظام العمل بتقاضي اجر نظير الساعات الإضافية للعمل لساعات أطول. فبعض الأفراد يعتمدون على ذلك الأجر بشكل أساسي في حياتهم إلى جانب من يطمح إلى الحصول على ترقية في العمل والتي قد تتطلب بطبيعة الحال ساعات عمل أطول.

وكثيرا ما يواجه العاملون ممن انتظموا في منظومة الزواج، صعوبات في إيجاد الوقت الكافي للإيفاء بالتزاماتهم مع أهلهم وأصدقائهم. وينصح الخبراء بمجموعة من الحلول لضمان خلق الموازنة الصعبة بين احتياجات العمل والبيت، أفضل الطرق لموازنة المعادلة الصعبة، حيث يُنصح بعمل أجندة خاصة يتم فيها تدوين جميع الأعمال والمهام المنزلية والعملية والعائلية وغيرها، بحيث يتم ترتيبها حسب الأولوية مع تحديد الأيام والأوقات المختلفة الخاصة بكل مهمة على حدة.

وقد تكون محظوظا في العمل مع مسؤول مرن لا يقيدك بفترات عمل معينة. فالمرونة في ساعات العمل تبعد عنك الكثير من الضغوطات كما تمنحك بعضا من الوقت للقيام بما تريد.
كما أن تنظيم الوقت يتيح لك المجال للقيام بمسؤولياتك وواجباتك العملية والمنزلية بكفاءة وراحة ومتعة. ضع الأحداث المهمة على الصعيدين العملي والعائلي في تقويم خاص، بحيث لا تندم على تفويت أي منها. وإذا عرضت عليك دورة في عملك في مجال تنظيم وإدارة الوقت فاقتنصها ولا تتردد.

وإن كنت ممن يقومون بأنفسهم بتلك المهمات فقم بما هو ضروري فقط ولا تضغط على نفسك بالقيام بجميع المهمات. وان تراكمت عليك أو شعرت بعدم قدرتك على الإيفاء بها جميعا، فمن الأفضل أن تُوَظِّفَ من يعينك على ذلك.

كما ينصح بالتواصل مع الآخرين بشكل واضح، فإن كان لديك الكثير من الضغوطات العملية أو المنزلية، إلى جانب معاناتك من ضيق في الوقت، واحرص على أن تتواصل مع من حولك بأسلوب واضح ومفهوم حتى تتفادى وقوع أزمات تعيق انجاز بعض المهمات بالشكل المطلوب. وإن كنت من النوع الذي يعاني من ضعف في الذاكرة فإن تدوين الملاحظات في المهمات المطلوبة سيكون مفيدا جدا.

ويقوم الكثير من العاملين رجالا ونساء بأداء أعمالهم المنزلية والعملية على الوجه المطلوب، إلا أنهم في كثير من الأحيان قد يشعرون بالذنب في عدم رضاهم عن أدائهم للأعمال الموكولة إليهم بالكفاءة المطلوبة. فمن لديه بيت وعائلة وعمل، من الطبيعي أن يواجهوا بعض التقصير وليس الإهمال. فمن وجهة نظر الطبيعة البشرية فإن الإنسان الحاصل على عمل هو إنسان محظوظ، ولكن الأكثر حظا هو من يحصل على عمل وأسرة يرعاها.

لا بد أن يكون لديك 
برنامج خاص للترويح. 
ضع برنامجا يوميا أو اسبوعيا تستطيع من خلاله الاستمتاع بما تحب من ممارسة هواياتك المفضلة أو الأنشطة الممتعة، كممارسة الرياضة، أو الاستماع إلى الموسيقى، أو ممارسة المطالعة.. وغيرها. وبعيدا عن صخب ومسؤوليات الحياة، امنح نفسك وعائلتك أو أصدقائك يوما تقضونه سوية في ممارسة بعض الأنشطة أو الرياضات الجماعية التي تخرجكم من روتين الحياة، بحيث يضفي جوا من المتعة والتجديد.

ويُنْصَحُ بتخصيص هذا اليوم للراحة والاسترخاء، وإبعاده كل البعد عن كل ما قد ينعكس سلبا في تحقيق ذلك. ويوجد جانب آخر مهم يتعلق بعدد ساعات نومك. لا شيء يضاهي الإجهاد في العمل خطورة كعدم حصول الشخص على كفايته من النوم. حينما تواجه مشكلة، الجأ إلى استشارة الأهل والأصدقاء ممن يمكنك الوثوق بهم في الفترات العصيبة التي قد تمر بها على المستويين المنزلي أو العملي. كما يمكنك اللجوء إليهم لمساعدتك على القيام بمهماتك المنزلية في حال تغيبك لمهمة عمل خارجية.

جميعنا نحتاج من وقت لآخر للنصح والإرشاد من قبل المختصين، كالأطباء أو النفسيين أو الاستشاريين، نتيجة الضغوطات التي نواجهها في الحياة على الصعيدين العملي والمنزلي بالإضافة إلى الجوانب الحياتية الأخرى المختلفة.

*

*منقول مع التعديل
*​


----------



## amselim (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*معك كل الحق فى واقعية الموضوع الذى يلمسة معظمنا*

*شكرا ابو تربو*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع
 رائع جدا جدا

شكرا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2010)

amselim قال:


> *معك كل الحق فى واقعية الموضوع الذى يلمسة معظمنا*
> 
> *شكرا ابو تربو*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع
> رائع جدا جدا
> 
> شكرا
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------

